# Pollensa hard ride for wife!!



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Have a Ford 2.4TDI diesel, the hard ride is killing the wifes back! Anysuggestions as to how to make her feel this motorhome is really what we want!!!. I drive - lady in passenger seat. 02 vehicle.

Help

Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> These << come in various shapes and sizes, or can easily be home made, but they work for many people. (_The price of this example is a bit steep!!_ 8O )

They force the lower back to arch, which results in a far more comfortable ride - especially over the bumps.

As an aside, if you suffer from lower back pain and sneezing hurts or sets it off, arch your back as far as you can before you sneeze. You will look an idiot, but it won't hurt. :roll:

_(Advice on both problems from a physiotherapist!)_

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://airride.co.uk/

Would this be any help, I had it on our old motorhome(92 Merc) and it gave a vey comfortable ride and it was adjustable.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

What tyre pressures are you running?

JohnW


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well seen Wizzo!!

Ian, what pressures are you running? I still surprises me that so many people, including tyre fitters and mechanics, go by the figures on the door pillar or wherever.

I'm just in the throes of getting my pressures from Continental because I think our ride is too firm. We keep reading stories of motorhomes running 80psi because that's what it says on the chassis label, only to be told by the tyre manufacturer to reduce to 60 or 55 or 50... psi. :? :roll: :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree look to the tyre pressures.


If you are being rattled around it ain't doing the van much good either. In the words of an Irish tyre fitter 'Jeez at dose pressures you won't keep it on the tarmac'. You will get increased tyre wear at lower pressures but as many tyres wear out on motorhomes by age alone that may not be a problem.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Ian

We've got the same mh, same year, great lay-out, great if rather noisy base vehicle, we love it  .

I assume you've altered the height/seat/back angles etc. - there are lots of potential combinations on our seats but being mechanical rather that electrical it is difficult to get the right setting but well worth persisting.

Have you tried experimenting with a box or similar for your wife to raise feet/legs up a bit. Varying the height/angle during long journeys may help. If it works a bespoke box of the right dimensions can provide storage too.

Agree with small of the back support.

Good luck!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Air suspension seat ?
linky dink


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

For some unknown reason the ex-missus and current SWMBO both use a very upright seating position. This means all the upper body weight is supported by the the lower back, which can't be good. It would do my back in very quickly. The backrest needs to be reclined enough to spread the weight and allow most of the back to be fully supported by the backrest itself. This is far more comfortable on a long journey.

An extra lumbar cushion could help posture and improve support, but not if the backrest is too upright. If there is an adjustable lumbar support in the seat backrest it should be adjusted until you can just about feel it, but not more. Too much lumbar support is as bad as none.

If that doesn't improve her problems, try a better seat. Recaro make excellent ones.

SD


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Further to the point about comfort and tyre pressures...

I contacted Continental, quoting my axle weights when in 'travel trim' and giving details about my tyres. Today, I received a very polite and helpful reply to my query. (I shall try to copy it all later.)

Craig, the Product Support Engineer, offered the following pressures...

_*Front: 3.25bar - 47psi pressure applicable to a maximum permissible load of1590kg. 1850kg Max loading at 4bar - 58psi (1875kg maximum at this pressure)

Rear: 4.25bar - 61psi pressure applicable to a maximum permissible load of1970kg. 2000kg Max loading at 4.5bar - 65psi (2060kg maximum at this pressure)

As a general rule for pressures on this tyre, every 100kg added from thebase figure of 1490kg at 3bar (43.5psi) will require an increase of 0.25bar(3.6psi) in pressure up to a maximum of 2060kg at 4.5bar (65psi)*_

Now, 47psi and 61psi are rather different to what's on my door pillar... :roll:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Now, 47psi and 61psi are rather different to what's on my door pillar... :roll:


Yes and mine and what appears to be the majority of motorhomes Norm. My tyre pressures are around the 50psi mark, I hate to think what the ride would be like at 80psi!

JohnW


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Uncle Norm

The book says front tyres on Pollensa = 44psi and the rear tyres 64psi. THe front tyres are a little higher and the back ones are correct.

Wot would you suggest for full loaded pollensa , and wife given 'soft ride'

ian


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Ian.

I see you're on an 02 plate. I presume you're NOT on original tyres? 8O

Nearly 3 years ago, I started a thread on tyres, having renewed a full set and been shocked at what I found on the old ones. Apart from the peace of mind of having new tyres, AuntieSandra and I also noticed how very much more comfortable our Polly had become. I never realised what impact the old, harder rubber had had on the suspension, until I fitted the new tyres, on newer, softer rubber. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html

Another thought occurs to me (  ) - let's assume the tyres have been replaced... does AutoSleeper know that? Does AS know what sort of tyres might have been used as replacements? Surely, the AS figures/pressures are for the original tyres only. Different tyres will use different pressures.

This brings us back to the need to visit the weighbridge, get axle weights and contact the manufacturer of the tyres that are currently in use on the MH. :idea:


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi
Tks for info - I presume since our 'polly' has only done 15k miles the tyres are original. On checking tyres they are 215/70R/15 auto sleepers say they do not give info re tyres - they use tyres put on by Ford. Perhaps we should check with Ford??

Ian

p.s. auto sleepers say if we take down presures we do so at own risk???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sandalwood said:


> p.s. auto sleepers say if we take down presures we do so at own risk???


They have to say that Ian, just in case some plonker overdoes it and tries to sue them when the van ends up in the ditch!!

It's the product of our litigious society . . . nobody dare offer common sense advice any more, for fear of the possible consequences. (_We have to be careful even on MHF_!!)

I'd follow Uncle's advice were I you - he has done quite a lot of research into this, and is definitely not a plonker! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

... and Zebedee said:


> and is definitely not a plonker!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you, kind sir!! :roll: :wink:

Now, in view of my very pleasant correspondence with Craig of Continental Tyres, I'm going to start a new thread...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-848518.html#848518


----------

